# Textbooks to take



## Suns Den (Oct 25, 2007)

I have room for one from each of the list

Metcalf &amp; Eddy

3rd ed. or

4th ed.

Principles of Foundation Engineering - Das 1992 or

Foundation Design - Coduto 1995

which one should I take?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 25, 2007)

Take whichever Metcalf &amp; Eddy you are most familiar with (tabs, highlighting, notes, etc.) But obviously the 4th edition would be the best, because it is the most recent. But that doesn't do you much good if you've never opened it and you don't know where things are, compared to your 3rd ed.

I don't know about the others.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd go with the DAS book. I talked a friend into also taking the DAs book and we were both glad we did. We found a few easy lookup qualitative questions in there that weren't in the CERM. However, we both took the DAS soils book but I had both (foundations and soils) and know they are very similar. Good luck on your exam.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 25, 2007)

Suns Den,

I would take the M&amp;E 4th Edition and the Das book. At this point, I would take whatever you feel you may need or whatever you think you may regret not having. I was on the fence about bring both Das books I have (geotechnical and foundations) - I brought both. I figured, so what, I have three crates of books and got some jeers on the way into the test.... but I passed so I really didn't care what anyone else in that room thought. I felt confident that I had what I needed to pass!

Good luck!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to go the other way, and say take Coduto. I have several Das books and one Coduto (Geotechnical Engineering) and I, personally, found Coduto to be more understandable in what he was trying to "say", so-to-speak...

But if you have more experience with Das, please go that route. You definitely want to be comfortable with your references.

Good Luck.

ktulu


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 25, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I have to go the other way, and say take Coduto. I have several Das books and one Coduto (Geotechnical Engineering) and I, personally, found Coduto to be more understandable in what he was trying to "say", so-to-speak...
> But if you have more experience with Das, please go that route. You definitely want to be comfortable with your references.
> 
> Good Luck.
> ...


Thanks Guys.

I am not much familier with either Metcalf &amp; Eddy editions (3rd ed. or 4th ed.) did use both a little bit few months back when I was studying. (dont recollect anything now)

I am taking the Das Geotech book so looks like Coduto may be good for foundation.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 25, 2007)

^Then take the latest M&amp;E. I think it has a lot more information on certain subjects like disinfection &amp; wastewater reuse, and you never know, you might just see a question on that...


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there anything in 3rd ed. that you cannot find in 4th ed. - Metcalf &amp; Eddy.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know. But I doubt it.


----------

